# Lab Gruppen PLM 1000Q



## CURLS (Dec 18, 2007)

So today in our shop we got to demo the Lab Grupen PLM 100Q, lets just say that unit is changing audio as you know it!

Without being a salesperson and going in depth. This little Bad MF impressed me when the rep showed me some of the advanced features that you will be able to do on a daily basis with it. All I can say on this post is at Lab Gruppens web site. What I will say is wow, with all the cool new gear i've seen this year, this piece single handedly takes everything and throws it in the garbage. 
I'm pretty rough on rating stuff but this thing gets a 10.001 in my book.


----------



## avkid (Dec 18, 2007)

CURLS said:


> So today in our shop we got to demo the plm, lets just say that unit is changing audio as you know it!
> Without being a salesperson and going in depth too much i'll just jump to a few of the coo features. This little Bad MF impressed me when the rep showed me some of the advanced features that you will be able to do on a daily basis with it.


It's one of them new fangled digital amps isn't it?


----------



## CURLS (Dec 19, 2007)

yea man its all digital with dlp software 2 in 4 out, d and b engineers even think its the "man"


----------



## avkid (Dec 19, 2007)

CURLS said:


> yea man its all digital with dlp software 2 in 4 out


No thank you then.
I have no love for passive loudspeakers(with a few exceptions) and really don't want a computer inside an amplifier if I'm forced to use it.
(yet, maybe some day)
If you want to see some cool old school technology used in new products contact me.


----------



## fosstech (Dec 21, 2007)

I see this as a great product if you are using a digital mixer. We just got an M7CL-48 and have been working with an all digital signal path from the playback computer and mic preamps (some through the Ethersound network) to the outputs of the mixer. These amps would allow an all digital path all the way to the D/A converter inside the amplifier, reducing the noise floor to that of the power amplifier. The only drawback would be that every digital device added to the signal path adds a little bit of latency/delay.

But since we mainly use Meyer powered speakers, these would be relegated to powering the monitors and set mounts that aren't the UPM's or UPA's. Definately not worth it. Now only if Meyer offered a digital input card for the UPA....


----------



## mattf (Dec 25, 2007)

fosstech said:


> Now only if Meyer offered a digital input card for the UPA....




its coming.... and not just for the upa.


their galileo has AES inputs and samples at 96k and outputs analog, which other than their LCS series is as close as they get to digital anything. but the speakers are still all analog.


----------



## museav (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the Lab Gruppen products but I'm also wary of amps with integrated DSP in general. They are great for some applications, but they can be problematic in others. One issue is latency. Not only will you typically have other devices and processing in the system that result in latency, to which this DSP just adds, but some systems cannot tolerate it. For example, Nexo processors that sense the amplifier output do not like having any latency between their processor output and the amplifier output, I once had to change the amps from those with integrated DSP that were originally specified on a theatre project for just this reason.

So a good tool in the right application, but not a cure all. This is also far from the first amp to have onboard DSP, monitoring, etc., I personally like some of the amplifier models that offer the option of integrating DSP or not, with some you can even add it at a later date.


----------

